# NEED ADVICE! Bad reaction to sting!



## tlskehan (Jun 30, 2014)

Often, allergic reactions can get worse with each exposure. If you decide to continue, you definitely need to carry an epi pen. I love my bees dearly, but they are not worth my life. It is your choice, but stay safe!


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

I would see an Allergist before you get back at it. They can tell you what to do to minimize your risk and get you a Epi-Pen if you need it. We had one speak to our club last year and he said that you are more likely to have a reaction as you get stung more. Until it reaches a point that you get immunity. That is after several hundred stings.


----------



## bkristanne (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah I had an epi-pen prescribed today, but the risk seems scary still. : / I'm definitely noticing more of a reaction with each sting. 

I'm just looking for some second opinions, so thank you so much!


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

The other thing you can do is get a full suit. I have the Ultra-Breeze suit and have never been stung through it. I'm sure the bees can't get to me as long as I seal it up tight. I usually use a jacket, but if I'm doing a lot of work, I find the full suit to be cooler.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

bk...I, too, react very badly to stings, and was close to the point you are. I finally pulled the trigger and bought a full ventilated suit and rubber boots. Cotton suits don't stop the stings. I may look silly, but I don't care...I can't take the chance. The ventilated suit has never let me down...the fabric is too thick for their stingers, even when tight to an elbow or knee...I am even still doing removals with confidence. Good luck! As others have said, be careful!


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

benadryl pills will not be absorbed fast enough. either epi pen or liquid benadryl at least.


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

> I'm just looking for some second opinions, so thank you so much!


I have very similar reactions when eating peanuts. The itching palms, the swelling, the suffocating feeling, the trips to the ER. I never eat peanuts intentionally, & I haven't had that reaction for at least 30 years now (I'm 64). These things can happen very suddenly, and death only comes once. I would sell the bees, you are tempting fate.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The reaction you describe, is quite similar to a reaction I once had to penicillin. It is entirely unpleasant, to say the least.

I would certainly recommend getting the advice of an allergy specialist. Remember, A. I. Root, a famous beekeeper, was deathly allergic to honey bees, too. He developed his own desensitization regimen, which, fortunately worked for him.


----------



## mitchgobears (Jan 26, 2014)

You're lucky you were able to drive yourself to the ER. I too have an UltraBreeze full suit and have not been stung through it. Having an epi pen is a start but no guarantee of relief. You need to take all necessary precautions including recommendations from your local allergist.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Allergists can administer a de-sensitization course of shots (very controlled and increasing dosages). Insurance will cover this, but plans with high co-pay will still be expensive, as you must be monitored in the allergists office for the risk period of reaction for each shot. Someone on this forum recounted going critical in the docs office after a treatment, so the risk is real. There are several protocols which vary in frequency and the ramp up of dosage.

*** I went through the rapid de-sens course and recommend it. ***
The first sting of the season is the worst, and now my reaction tails off after that one. This is similar to the naturally resistant folks, who report a de-sensitization as the season progresses.

Definitely do not base your decision on some random post on the internet, go talk to an allergist, get their assessment. They will do skin tests and measure reaction.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

time to talk to a good doctor then get a second opinion.


----------



## mattheritage (Apr 17, 2014)

I've never had a reaction to a sting other than local red spot and a bit of swelling. And since I started wearing an Ultra Breeze suit I've never been stung. However, I carry 2 Epi Pens in my ultra breeze suit pocket just in case. 1 for me and 1 for anyone who might be out with me or close by. Also have benadryl in the truck. I know one guy who take a benadryl everytime before he works his hives so it's in his system already. I don't go that far, but if was allergic and didn't want to give up keeping bees I might. 

I can't speak for you of course, but for me if I was allergic, I think that I'd look into a good suit (like an ultra breeze), maybe take a benadryl before working hives, and have an epipen in your pocket. Yor reaction while scary was treatable, and with a good suit and some habitual precautions the risk of getting stung is minimal. I guess you have the weigh the risk/benefit ratio for yourself though.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

bkristanne, it is good to hear that you got the help that you needed. It is also good to hear that others have experienced this same issue, and continued to work with bees. There was a recent thread on venom immunotherapy, which may be helpful to you: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...l-world-advice)&highlight=venom+immunotherapy

All: Please keep in mind that use of an epi pen can be hazardous, too. Prudent practice suggests that a prescribing physician will check your cardiovascular health before writing a script, and you should still seek medical attention after using the pen.


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

Why risk it. Either sell to a neighbor or a friend.


----------



## BeePappy (Apr 13, 2013)

I had a bad reaction, was taken to the ER. I did get the scrip for an Epi pen which I now carry with me everywhere as bees can be everywhere. I chose to continue with bee keeping. So the first thing to do is make your decision. If you want to continue with bee keeping, you need to see an allergy specialist. Make the appt. now but you have to wait 6 weeks after the last sting, then you get tested for the allergy. I tested positive. I have now begun the venom immunotherapy. My insurance deductible is too high to do me any good, so I'll end up paying out of pocket. For our insurance it is designated as non preventative (Government) so does not qualify for an "office visit" which is a smaller co-pay. You don't have to be a bee keeper to get stung, so going the route of getting to a point of a "normal" reaction to the sting is worth it to me. To be able to continue with this hobby I love is very valuable to me. There can be risks in many different things we do or choices we make. If you decide to not continue with bee keeping, then you already know what to do. Good luck to you either way.


----------



## John Scifres (Mar 25, 2014)

Medical advice on a free internet forum is worth what you pay for it. For example: There are big differences between an antihistamine like Benadryl and injectable epinephrine like in an Epi-pen. But don't take my word for it. Ask your doctor.

As for what I would do. I'd go see my doctor and tell him I am going to continue and would like for him to make my hobby as safe as possible. I react badly to stings but have not had quite so bad a reaction as you. I have not been stung 5 times in the same area though.


----------



## lilhouseonprairie (Jun 19, 2014)

See an allergist, mentioned. Check. 

Better suit. The best you can afford. Mentioned. Check. 

Epi-Pen, also has risks, but could dave your life, mentioned. Check. 

Nicer bees? Haven't seen that mentioned. I spent a year working on a farm with 9 hives and never got stung, even during inspections with no gear on. Then, I spent countless hours in the bee yard of the bee breeder I got my nucs from just asking info, inspecting his hives, etc. Never stung. So...perhpas there are nicer bees out there for you?


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Remember, A. I. Root, a famous beekeeper, was deathly allergic to honey bees, too. He developed his own desensitization regimen, which, fortunately worked for him.


I have never seen that. You want to tell us where you got that info?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I realize that it is a fascinating hobby, but it is not worth your life. An Epi pen is not a failsafe either as most think. It also comes with it's own drawbacks as you still have to seek medical attention after use.
Sounds to me that you have a pretty severe allegic reaction. DO NOT take what your body is telling you lightly.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

You have a choice to make - either you do everything you can to make beekeeping "safer" for you - see an allergist (perhaps an Epi pen will be recommended for you), new suit, perhaps new bees, OR you find someone to take the bees off your hands.

I went to a Memorial Service for a young man yesterday (contemporary of my son) - those things are no fun. One for you is a likely consequence if you don't take steps to keep yourself safe.


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

peterloringborst said:


> I have never seen that. You want to tell us where you got that info?


Still waiting, I can't see where A I Root ever wrote about being allergic to stings. On the contrary, he seems to regard them as no big deal


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

peterloringborst said:


> I have never seen that. You want to tell us where you got that info?


I mentioned my recollections of this, in an earlier thread. Unfortunately my beekeeping library had been stolen about thirty years ago, so I no longer have many of the books I once had. I only rely on my memory of having read them. Fortunately "Intheswamp" had the volume and located the reference, I only knew from my limited recollection. It is mentioned by him, in this Post.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

ABC and XYZ of Bee Culture 1945 edition under the heading of "Stings" page 595 last paragraph on the page:

"An interesting case came under observation. H.H. Root, on the editorial staff of this work, when as a boy he was stung, became so affected that his body would break out in great red blotches; his breathing grew difficult, and his heart began to pound. It was really a question whether there was not danger of losing his life. Nevertheless, he was very desirous of engaging in beekeeping, and determined to work with bees. A live bee was pressed on the back of his hand until it merely pierced his skin with the sting. It was removed immediately, and since no serious effect followed another single prick was administered after four or five days. This was continued for some three or four weeks, when the patient began to have a sort of itching sensation all over his body. The hypodermic injections of bee-sting poison were then discontinued. At the end of a month they were repeated at intervals of four or five days. Again after two or three weeks the itching sensation came on, but it was less pronounced. The patient was given a rest of about a month, when the does were repeated as before. He then went away to school and was not back for eight or nine months. On his return the applications were given again, when it was plainly noticeable that the after-effects were becoming markedly less. He then went out into the bee-yard and was stung occasionally, but beyond a small local swelling, there was no unpleasant effect.

"Some months afterward he was assisting at one of the yards when, without warning a colony of bees that was being handled made a most furious attack on both the men. Young Root received a dozen stings all over his body. He had neither veil nor gloves, for the other man was doing the work with the bees. He expected serious consequences; but, greatly to his surprise and gratification, no unpleasant effects followed. What was more, there was no swelling. It should be remembered that H.H. Root used to be so seriously affected that a single sting would cause his parents to worry, for they feared he would not be able to survive the shock. He now handles bees with the same freedom that any experienced beekeeper does."


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Brittany, take in what we are all saying, and then walk away from the computer. Wait a day or three to make any kind of decision. Bee venom therapy can work, I don't know if there is a guarantee to it, but it is known to work on many people. It takes time. 

Decide how important keeping bees is to you. Are there other interests in your life that you could spend your time on? Or, if you are really committed to keeping bees are you ready for the time investment of getting therapy and the caution you will need to take until your system has become less allergic. Even if not overly committed to keeping bees, it wouldn't be a bad idea to get the venom therapy...you never know when a feral honey bee could sting you.

I wouldn't make a quick decision regarding keeping or not keeping bees so soon after the reaction, but I would certainly be prepared (at the least *very* well protected) and know my game plan before I went back to the hives.

To keep on beekeeping or not...it is a decision that only you can make.

My very best wishes to you,
Ed


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

1. venom immunotherapy

2. I heard that intestinal microbes can influence allergies. Please describe your microbial history. What microbe related events have you experienced (baby formula, antibiotics, extreme meat consumption, etc.)? A fecal transplant could help. It's low risk.

3. I don't know how healthy not getting stung is, but this would be an easy option. Obtain bees or requeen from a trusted supplier. Get adequately aggressive bees that communicate well. Smoke them properly. Wear shoes, a head net, and thick socks tucked over thick pants. Don't kill bees. Don't wear loose or dark clothes. Wash your clothes with unscented soap. Get rid of most of your scent. I doubt you could get stung after following these extreme procedures.


----------



## Mommyofthree (Aug 23, 2014)

I would invest in a full suit and carry the epi-pen and I would also seriously consider hanging up the bee keeping thought. 

I had a nasty reaction this fall in which my hand doubled the size it should normally be. My husband is concerned as is my mom (who is a worry wart by definition) but if I had an episode where I needed to go in to the ER because I was having breathing problems I know both of them would convince me to hang up my bee suit. I guess for me I would weigh the options and decide how much I was getting out of the bee keeping hobby and if it was really worth my life- for me with three kids it wouldn't be. 

I hope you are ok and I wish you luck in deciding what to do.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Ultimately, the decision is completely yours to make. As many mentioned, the advice of a doctor (one or more) will help give you valuable information but no one can decide for you. Certainly, if you want to continue working with bees you should re-examine your inspection routine and available gear. I would also keep in mind that if you've developed an increased sensitivity, then you'll be susceptible to a reaction whenever you get stung. So, keeping liquid benadryl and an epi pen handy no matter where you go might be prudent.


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

You know the old saying that if you stick your hand in a dog's mouth and he bites you its a mistake.... If you do it again you are ??????????. The reaction you had is life threatening and reason might suggest you find another hobby. I also use an Ultra breeze suit and have never been stung through it except when my face is next to the veil.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

As for advice on the internet. it is true that it is what it is. including those that say it is bad advice. But still they seem to think theirs is the only advice worth following. Asking others about their experiences is actually the first thing nearly anyone does. that it is the internet only changes the venue not the behavior.

I have had a very bad reaction to a hornet sting. And according to my doctor. that reaction was due to either a developing allergic reaction or the location of the sting. To even the doctor could tell me which. I have since had many stings from hornets wasps and bees. no further bad reaction. I have had a few bee stings that I have a mild all over my body reactions to. I have come to the conclusion those are instances of the particular location of the sting.

I will say this. if anyone has a reaction like I did to that hornet. you will not get yourself anywhere. you will not be able to tell anyone what is wrong. you will not be able to administer an Epi Pen and if with all of that you are not able to get help. you will die.

I was able to get to a phone. I was unable for a time to dial 911. Once I managed that I was unable to speak. Had my nephew not found me I am not sure I would have gotten help in time. Once I got to the ER the doctor said he had seen people come in in better shape than I was that they where not able to save.

Take this stuff seriously and talk to professionals.


----------



## Cabin (Nov 30, 2014)

bkristanne said:


> Okay, so I checked my hive today and got stung on my ankle and on my thigh four times (yes, I had a suit on). I always react with a lot of swelling and redness as much as 6 inches from bee sting, but never like this.
> 
> After being stung today I got inside as quickly as I could and my feet, palms, and scalp were itching terribly. I felt dizzy and my tongue felt numb. I hurried up and took two benadryl while deciding if I needed an ER visit or not. When I saw hives and redness develop on my entire body, I drove right to the ER. At this point, it felt funny to swallow.
> 
> ...


Get to an allergist. The new shots are great. Cured my allergy to hornets. That being said never wait to go to the ER, it is better to go and not have to than not go when you need to.


----------

